# Reliable courier



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

Can anyone one recomend a reliable courier please ?

Thanks sam


manchester area to la manga


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

itsshreck said:


> Can anyone one recomend a reliable courier please ?
> 
> Thanks sam
> 
> ...


I can only think of the usual couriers UPS etc - I have seen UPS vans around???!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

itsshreck said:


> Can anyone one recomend a reliable courier please ?
> 
> Thanks sam
> 
> ...


You could try this guy Jimbo the Scot he has a very good reputation around here.



Doggy


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Depends what you want to send. If its a parcel then I would always trust UPS or DHL. DHL I have used many times, and there service is fantastic. UPS a few times, but not in Spain, only UK to USA.


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> You could try this guy Jimbo the Scot he has a very good reputation around here.
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


hi thanks for the courier reference have booked him now see how i get on 

sam


----------



## Jamietd (Apr 10, 2011)

I use parcel2go]Courier Services | Express Parcel Delivery Company | Parcel2Go[/url] a lot


----------

